

Show HN: Startuptracker.io – Keep tabs on cool, up&coming and competing startups - Startup_Tracker

Hi Hackers,<p>We&#x27;ve just launched Startup Tracker http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startuptracker.io<p>The idea is simple: Today it seems everyone&#x27;s building a startup, yet, there is no easy way to keep track of the cool ones, the up-and-coming ones, and most importantly competitors!<p>When we made Startup Tracker we had the startup community in mind. Right now, it shows CrunchBase, Twitter and Facebook info. This is only the first step, here is what&#x27;s coming up next:<p>Early January &#x27;15: Betalist and Startup Genome integration to cover an even wider range of startups (potentially Product Hunt too)
Early February &#x27;15: Mobile version of Startup Tracker launch for tracking startups on the go
Late February &#x27;15: Crowdsourcing enabled. Anyone will be able to enter unlisted startups or missing startup information directly in the Tracker. After our team verifies user submitted information, the updated startup profiles will be served back to the community.
Mid March &#x27;15: Tracking analytics platform launch. While the Tracker already enables users to see how many people have been tracking a specific startup, the analytics platform will offer finer grained tracking information. This is similar to Trending on Twitter for startups.<p>We think things will get even more exciting once we&#x27;ve got crowdsourcing up and running, in the mean time we&#x27;re dying for your feedback. What tools (if any?) do you currently use to track startups?<p>—The Startup Tracker Team
======
m_p_h
Finally the tool I've been looking for! Looking forward to the mobile version
too

------
mjhea0
clickable [http://startuptracker.io](http://startuptracker.io)

~~~
Startup_Tracker
Cool thanks!

